# signal extender but no connection



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

Hi, I purchased a TP Link wireless range extender to extend the signal from the router to another room for mobile and tablets. The range extender works good, i can see the signal is boosted to max. However, after connecting there is no internet connection despite a solid wireless connection. internet works fine, when the mobiles are next to the router, internet works fine. 

I connected the extender via the WPS button from router, described in the manual. 

range extender: TP-link wireless 300N range extender
router: Ubee EVW3200


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

have a read here ,
How to setup a Wireless Repeater | Tech Support Forum
this tutorial is very good, and you maybe able to setup manually rather than using WPS button

have you setup to use the main router IP DHCP address service ?

can we see an ipconfig /all when connected to the main router and then another when connected to the wireless extender please

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. 
How to open an Elevated Command Prompt in Windows 8
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

closing 
duplicated here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/signal-extender-but-no-connection-854314.html

please do not duplicate posts


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Now merged into this one. Opened.


----------

